# Why there's no 4G in Verizon's iPhone 4



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/mobile/01/11/iphone.4g.verizon/index.html?hpt=Sbin


> *(CNN)* -- Just a few days after Verizon announced a slew of new  4G phones and built hype for its recently launched 4G network,  executives from the largest U.S. cell carrier announced that it would  finally get the iPhone.
> 
> 
> But it's a 3G version.
> ...


1 word:

Droid. Then again, 3G only too.

But that's ok.  4G is mostly just where you erase the 3 and put a 4 in.
CTRL-H Replace, Voila! AT&T's 3G Network Is Now 4G!


----------



## Carol (Jan 13, 2011)

> "Verizon has a very large, very deep CDMA network, whereas their 4G LTE  network is still relatively new, not completely pervasive and somewhat  unproven,"



Translation:  Verizon can command more revenue with a 3G phone because they have practically no buildout on their 4G network.  But because the iPhone and the Droid are more luxury items than they are technical commodities, they know consumers are gonna pay for it anyway.

An old addage from business school: a _good _salesman sells what the customer _needs_.  A _great _salesman sells what the customer _wants_.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2011)

I want a Droid.


----------



## Steve (Jan 13, 2011)

Are any iphones 4g?  I didn't think at&t had 4g.


----------



## rlobrecht (Jan 14, 2011)

LTE is the future for both Verizon and AT&T, plus most of the mobile phone providers across the world which use the same tech as AT&T.  Long-term, LTE allows both data and voice, although Verizon's current implementation is voice-only, and that's the real kicker.  In order to support LTE on Verizon, Apple would have had to add 3 radios to the iPhone, a CDMA radio for voice, a EVDO Rev A radio for data where there isn't LTE, and an LTE radio.  Rumors are the current LTE radios on the market are real battery hogs.

Verizon doesn't have any LTE phones yet.  They announced the Droid Incredible HD last week at CES, which will have an LTE radio.

I don't think we'll see LTE in this summer's iPhone either.  The 20 - 30 markets Verizon will have LTE in for this year isn't enough for Apple to compromise.  I expect the 2012 iPhone to have LTE for the world (Europe should be well into their LTE roll-out by then.)

Rick


----------



## crushing (Jan 14, 2011)

Carol said:


> Translation: Verizon can command more revenue with a 3G phone because they have practically no buildout on their 4G network. *But because the iPhone and the Droid are more luxury items than they are technical commodities, they know consumers are gonna pay for it anyway.*
> 
> An old addage from business school: a _good _salesman sells what the customer _needs_. A _great _salesman sells what the customer _wants_.


 

Buy the "must have" 3G iPhone phone now.  AND...  Buy the "must have" 4G iPhone later.


----------



## clfsean (Jan 14, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I want a Droid.



Samsung Fascinate at Verizon... rocks.

I am a little pissed though. Android 2.2 was supposed to be released for it in Nov... but nothing yet.


----------

